# Access behind gas fire - 2003 Cheyenne 634



## shaunr68 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, grateful for any advice please. I need access behind the gas fire in our Cheyenne 634, to replace the flue and I am also planning to run wiring for an additional cigarette lighter socket in the panel above it. Please see pic

Any ideas how I can get access? I can see through the gap above the gas fire and there are L brackets screwed in from behind, securing the worktop to the front and side of the unit. I wonder whether the gas fire can be removed from the front, or should I prise the curved wooden edging off (to the right in the pic)?

Help please! I don't want to break anything.

thanks and regards
Shaun


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Shaun,
The front of the fire can be removed and that may give you access to the mounting screws. Just pull the top of the fire surround forward (gently) to release the spring clips that hold it in place. You should then be able to see how to detach the fire surround from the fire.
After that I can guide you no further!!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Shaun,

Don't try to prise that wooden edging off. You'll destroy the worktop!

Take the front panel of the fire off as described. You also have to unclip wires from the fan controller, but it's all obvious once you release the cover.

Roger

I see now that you are referring to the vertical edging on the cabinet. However, same warning only this time you'll damage the cabinet instead of the worktop!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Look at the bottom of the fire front there may be a couple of wood screws on some brackets on the front, undo these and the fire front should just lift up and off complete, the knobs on my Mohican didn't come off the whole front lifted up to clear them..

Everything is there for you to see then, of course yours might be different  

ray.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice all. The front of the fire does indeed unclip and lift forward, I will need to unscrew the rear housing but it looks reasonably straightforward from thereon.

The reason for doing this is that I have ordered two large (165w each) solar panels and the only way they will fit on the roof is if I move the flue out of the way, so we will need a longer flue pipe!

Many thanks
Shaun


----------

